# Wrists issue



## east123 (21 Oct 2008)

Hi.

Since I was born I have semi-restrictive wrist movements. What do mean? Basically I cant bend them back fully and doing palm pushups REALLY hurt!. I can however do around 30 narrow and wide Knuckle Pushups. I was wondering if this in anyway is looked down upon in the CF and if it can disqualify a person. I am asking this here because if anyone can give me the heads up if it is looked down upon then I can try my best to do the 20 pushups on my palms.

thx


----------



## MikeL (21 Oct 2008)

Contact your local CFRC(phone or visit) and speak to one of their medics.


----------



## east123 (21 Oct 2008)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Contact your local CFRC(phone or visit) and speak to one of their medics.



mmmm I already have my service number and if they ask for my name/service number I dont want them knowing who I am just in case this is a problem that can get me disqualified which is why I asked me because its anonymous


----------



## George Wallace (21 Oct 2008)

;D

Well, you won't be anonymous for long as soon as you start doing the tests.  Go ask the people who will be testing you if your condition may be a problem or not.  It is they who will pass or fail you on your tests.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Oct 2008)

east123 said:
			
		

> mmmm I already have my service number and if they ask for my name/service number I dont want them knowing who I am just in case this is a problem that can get me disqualified which is why I asked me because its anonymous



So you're saying you weren't truthful when they asked about med problems during the interview? Best come clean with them, before something catches up with you. Your other option is to call the nearest PSP Staff and ask them.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Oct 2008)

Here are a few reasons why the previous 2 posts should be taken seriously by you, as you said you are far enough along in the process that you have a Svc #.

Reason #1, 103.54 – FALSE ANSWER OR FALSE INFORMATION ON ENROLMENT

Reason #2, 103.57 – OFFENCES IN RELATION TO DOCUMENTS

Reason #3, 103.63 – CONVICTION OF ATTEMPT TO COMMIT OFFENCE

For your reference, these 3 reasons are taken from Queen's Regulations and Orders for the Canadian Forces, Volume II, Disciplinary, Chapter 103 - Service Offences, found here.

When would you be subject to the NDA, QR & O and other regulations?  That is all laid out here.


----------



## Niteshade (12 Nov 2008)

Instead of spewing all the rules and stuff, (which likely will not work in convincing him otherwise), I am going to point out the obscenely obvious.

To the OP: Medic's will almost NEVER answer medically related questions on this forum as thye do not wish to be quoted as doctrine. The rest of the people, also won't because they do not want to mislead. The nay-sayers on the otherhand are happy to speak up and shoot you down and preach preach preach.

Here is the coles-notes version of it though. Simply put, you have a limited range of movement in your wrists. You use those daily in day to day activities, but for example: say you have to operate a joy stick, or other lever operated device and suddenly your range of movement now inhibits your ability to do your job. Say lives depend on your ability to complete your task. Suddenly you are now a liability.

At the end of the day it boils down to this:
If you chose to not tell the CFRC medical staff, you may very well pass through and begin training. However down the road you stand some serious problems should they catch wind of it. During basic, you can expect to do proper military-spec push-ups DAILY. You will become a professional at pushups. So if you cannot do them due to pain in your wrists: well they will catch on. Then you will be hounded about why you lied on your application. You catch my drift.

On the flip side, if you fess up now, and ask the medics beforehand, well you may get ejected from the process. Or you may be handed a letter and be sent to your doctor (my guess this is what will happen), and you doctor will be able to voice his opinion. Then the Medical staff in Ottawa make their decision. Worst case is you are denied. Really, at the end of the day it is hard to say.

Honesty sometimes is the best policy, albeit sometimes the end result is not favorable.

Good luck, make the right decision.

Nites


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Nov 2008)

Those "rules and stuff" are there for a reason, and if you break them and get caught, you can be charged and have administrative actions taken against you.

Going on your profile, which is all I have to go by, your military experience is 5.5 years Air Cadets.  How you would you know anything about the Reserve, or Reg Force, or what BMQ will be like?

The entrance medical requirements are there for a reason.  You either meet them, or you don't.  Period.   :

Let's say the OP makes it thru, is merited, offered a position in Trade X, and arrives to CFLRS (now subject to the CSD from the moment he/she is sworn in).  Does Week 0 PT test, fails.  Sent to MIR about wrists.  They realize that the condition was previous to being recruited.  OPs CoC finds out, question him/her "Did you know about this for the last X amount of years?"  

Can you guaruntee the CoC would not refer charges?  That's not being a nay-sayer, its giving them the 'worst case scenario' so they see all angles.  I , for one, am not going to come on a website and say "ignore the rules and regulations of the CF, do it however you see fit, its ok".

 :


----------



## CountDC (12 Nov 2008)

With you all the way on that one Eye.  

The most important piece of advice I give to anyone that asks about joining up - tell the truth. If you lie it can come back and bite you where it hurts - possibly at the worst time.  As it was for me, my past came back briefly even though I told the truth as there are somethings that are not kept on your pers file once you are cleared for enrolment.  Luckily I was able to proof this and that I had told the truth when enrolled or I would have been a victim of at least one of the charges you listed.  I always point out how it would suck to get within 2 years of your pension and have something like that come back on you as the regulations also list it as an irregular enrolment(or at least did, don't deal with enrolment/releases so it may have changed).  This means they charge you and then kick your butt to the curb. - bye bye pension.  All it takes is loose talk to sink you. Example - on course, in laundry room in civvies.  One young lad makes a comment about how he is so tired that it feels like being stoned - MP sitting next to me suddenly stiffens and responds with oh really, you know what thats like?  Bet that lad had a check done on his record. The side benefit of telling the truth on enrolment is that it is already out there so you don't have to spend the rest of your career worried that it will slip out one day.


----------



## Niteshade (12 Nov 2008)

Eye of the sky,

Clearly you mis-read my post. I said:


> *Instead of spewing* all the rules and stuff...


 which is NOT even remotely lead to your 





> Those "rules and stuff" are there for a reason, and if you break them and get caught, you can be charged and have administrative actions taken against you.


 I don't need to spew rules. You folk have done it for me already. Why regurgitate the same material?

My profile has absolutely nothing to do with this. In fact, I deliberately refrain from disclosing hordes of personal information on the internet where lots and lots of people can read up. You're a smart guy. I don't think I need to get into it more. My "profile" is not my resume. My resume is my resume. this is counterproductive to the thread, so I will not entertain this any longer.

My whole post is demonstrating the pros and cons to his decision making process. I believe it is pretty clear I am telling him to make the right decision. Oh wait. I do.


> Honesty sometimes is the best policy, albeit sometimes the end result is not favorable.
> 
> Good luck, make the right decision.



Can I guarantee the CoC would not refer charges? Um I say that they likely will.


> However down the road you stand some serious problems should they catch wind of it


 and 





> Then you will be hounded about why you lied on your application. You catch my drift.


 Oh wait. you read that already.

I clearly state that the result of him lying is BAD BAD BAD.

And yes, it is being a naysayer. Especially when multiple people feel the compulsive need to say the same thing everyone else is. I write in gentler, softer, more persuasive, less invasive ways. You deliver it like a scud missile.

Go rolls your eyeballs somewhere else.

Nites


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Nov 2008)

I call it like I see.  Plain and simple.  If you don't like my posts, thats easy as well.

Don't read them.

 8)


----------



## Niteshade (12 Nov 2008)

likewise.

Nites


----------

